# Residential Snow Removal Pricing



## MUtiger64 (Oct 1, 2014)

Looking for some solid advice and possible beneficial knowledgeable information when it comes to snow removal pricing.

I’ve been in the lawn and landscape business for the past 5 years and feel its time to put the trucks to work this the winter. I have recently been in contact with a individual that owns 37 homes within a 15 mile area. Basically he is requesting a per plow, per drive including walk that leads to house at a 1’’ trigger price. Driveways range from about 35’-45’ in length with a two car width and walk way is about 20’. I plan to plow with one truck and possibly purchase two snow blowers and have my guys take care of the driveways while I am out plowing depending on the accounts I acquire this year . I am having a hard time deriving a competitive price per drive without smashing the market or it eating my lunch. Yes, I understand they are just residential driveways but due to the significant amount I feel it could be very profitable. I have plowed for a company for the past 6 years but this is my first year venturing off so my knowledge about the pricing aspect is limited . Any input helps, thanks.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MUtiger64;1838144 said:


> Looking for some solid advice and possible beneficial knowledgeable information when it comes to snow removal pricing.
> 
> I've been in the lawn and landscape business for the past 5 years and feel its time to put the trucks to work this the winter. I have recently been in contact with a individual that owns 37 homes within a 15 mile area. Basically he is requesting a per plow, per drive including walk that leads to house at a 1'' trigger price. Driveways range from about 35'-45' in length with a two car width and walk way is about 20'. I plan to plow with one truck and possibly purchase two snow blowers and have my guys take care of the driveways while I am out plowing depending on the accounts I acquire this year . I am having a hard time deriving a competitive price per drive without smashing the market or it eating my lunch. Yes, I understand they are just residential driveways but due to the significant amount I feel it could be very profitable. I have plowed for a company for the past 6 years but this is my first year venturing off so my knowledge about the pricing aspect is limited . Any input helps, thanks.


You're asking a loaded question...... Every area/market has different rates, in some areas just a few miles is enough distance to alter pricing. 
I have several driveways like what have described and I'm getting $40.00 each for 1-6" and $65.00 each for 6-12". At the 1-6" rate each takes one guy about 6minutes to plow and shovel. These homes are valued in the $250K-325K range.

You may want to re-think using snow blowers in tight neighborhoods when you consider you'll be clearing snow at all kinds of off hours, I've seen 3 guys shovel a job like you described in about the same time it takes 1 guy with a plow for the driveway and to shovel the walk.

I assume you've looked into a G/L policy to cover snow removal and have a pretty good idea of operating cost. 
As I said every market area has different rates.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Do you have a plow yet?
Does your insurance allow you to plow with a truck, or even do snow at all?
Do you own the snowblowers yet?
Do you know your areas snow info? (yearly snow average, average amount of snows that meet your triggers, ect) you will need to know this info.
Have you ever delt with snow managment ever?

All these questons will cost time learning & $ but to answer your queston I'd say $30-$70 depending on time, since time is $


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

Don't forget travel time during the worst weather could take 4x as long as when it's clear. 15 miles could take a really long time to drive if snow or ice on hills and other traffic on the road. Get actual address locations and mark them all on a Google map, can you divide up the houses between your shovel crew to minimize travel time. Quote different prices for outliers versus close together.


----------

